# RARE Old School Massive Audio CA100 2 Channel Cheater Amp Amplifier Made In USA!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

RARE Old School Massive Audio CA100 2 Channel Cheater Amp Amplifier Made In USA! | eBay


----------



## Mike T (Aug 26, 2021)

Wanting to know if you have the directed audio 600d still available for purchase?


----------

